# Does new Red mean a new Force soon?



## Jason rides (Jul 6, 2012)

The new Red gear is being praised for being quieter, shifting a little smoother and being super light. Has anyone heard about an updated Force coming out with some of this technology in the Force group? When did the lastest Force coming out?


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

just subscribing to post. I have no idea.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Knowing SRAM's release schedule, they will definitely introduce a new Force group for 2013 based on the 2012 Red design.


----------



## jl88s (Aug 1, 2012)

(crossing fingers) Maybe this september at Interbike?


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

yes indeed! force will be getting zero-loss shifting for the rear

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/new-products/2012/08/29/sram-updates-its-first-road-group-force


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Still with the old lever shape though. Good deal for SRAM: they can just rebadge the old Red levers as Force and sell them as a new upgrade.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I think the Red crank will also get rebadged as Force.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

People are probably better off grabbing the Red Black that is on closeout now than waiting for the "new" Force.


----------



## asetliff (Aug 25, 2011)

nightfend said:


> People are probably better off grabbing the Red Black that is on closeout now than waiting for the "new" Force.



Where are these closeout deals you speak of?


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

asetliff said:


> Where are these closeout deals you speak of?


I'd buy it from the ebay stores, like this:
SRAM Red Black Group BB30 - Complete Factory Kit- BB30 ceramic Bottom Bracket

As long as you do the following, ebay can be a good way to get new SRAM product:
1.)Buy from a retailer that has at least 2,000+ sales and 95% or better rating
2.)Use the Buy it Now
3.)Make sure they are in the same country as you are in
4.)Make sure the product is listed as new.

You can find really great prices on Sram Red this way, especially if you only need a few pieces, like a crankset and shifters.

Or just click on the Hot Deals links to the right of this forum. They usually have Red listed on sale.


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

My shop told me they had a SRAM rep. there today and the new Force will be basically be rebadged of last year SRAM Red.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

1LaneLam said:


> My shop told me they had a SRAM rep. there today and the new Force will be basically be rebadged of last year SRAM Red.


Yeah, that's basically what the BRAIN article showed. 

Pretty good update for Force though.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't know who's right/wrong, but my sources tell me, the new force will have new style shifters, more in line with the new 2012 RED, so time will tell!


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

I was asking about Force in the Felt forum and a Felt rep mentioned that "new" Force will have Red internals so it is worth waiting for. I love the ergos on Red just not the price. Yeah trickle down features!


----------

